
Leaving Apple and Google: a /e/ mobile ecosystem comprehensive description - prince707
https://gitlab.e.foundation/e/wiki/en/wikis/e-product-description-pro-privacy-Android-ROM-and-online-services
======
znpy
The one thing that I don't like about /e/ and similar services is that they
ask you to leave your current walled garden, but it's not 100% (at least, not
from their website) whether their solution allows you to actually own and
manage your data, as in self-hosting as many services as you can and/or change
service providers (the very same way you could move your phone number from one
provider to another or change ISP for home connectivity or go to a different
store for groceries if you want to).

